# Learner driver



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, 

I've got a family member I want to help learn how to drive. Dies anyone know of any open fields where we can go drive around initially?
We live in mont kiara but are able to go anywhere in greater kl. 
thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

